# Open-Source JEE?



## splitshade (27. Januar 2008)

HI, also ich habe jetzt ca. 2 Stunden gesucht, und nix gefunden.

Ich suche ein Open-Source JEE Projekt, in dem man mal sehen kann, wie so ein Projekt in der Praxis umgesetzt ist. Ich bin nicht interessiert an dem JEE-Tutorial von SUN oder irgendwelchen anderen Turorials, sondern wirklich an konkreten Projekten. Wenn jemand hierfür einen Link hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## The_Answer1985 (27. Januar 2008)

Kleine Frage dazu:

Was schwebt dir vor?

Eine Anwendung in dem JSPs, Servlets, JavaBeans etc zum Einsatz kommen? 
Was genau bezweckst du damit?

Vllt kann ich dir was schicken / posten etc.

MfG


----------



## splitshade (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ja genau, am besten eine Applikation in der das ganze Spektrum mal zum Einsatz kommt, primärer Fokus liegt auf Servlet / JSP / EJB 3 und JSF.
Ich hab damit bisher keine Erfahrung und will mir das jetzt mal aneignen, aber aus diesen Tutorials mit mini-beispielen etc.. kann man bis auf die konzepte nicht viel rausziehen, die konzepte sind mir klar, ich würde jetzt nur mal gerne sehen, wie das in der praxis so aussieht.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## The_Answer1985 (27. Januar 2008)

Also ich könnte dir eigentlich auch nur das Standard-Gedöhns bieten:

html Formular mit javascript -> verarbeitung in jsp -> weiterleitung der daten an javabean zur speicherung in db o.ä.

aber das hat eher den tutorial charakter. 

Bzgl JSF kann ich dir leider nichts bieten, bin da momentan selber dran 

MfG


----------



## splitshade (27. Januar 2008)

hi danke für deine Bemühung, aber ich bräuchte schon mal was grösseres...komisch dass sich da gar nichts finden lässt.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## The_Answer1985 (27. Januar 2008)

Könntest dir alternativ selbst ein Szenario ausdenken, wie du die JEE Techniken miteinander kombinierst. 

Anhand dessen könntest du dann langsam einsteigen dein Szenario zu programmieren und würdest so auch lernen, wie das ganze funktioniert und welche Möglichkeiten es für den Einsatz gibt.

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche oder auch hier durch die Posts anderer User.

MfG


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

beim Java EE SDK ist AFAIK eine neue Version der JPetstore Beispielanwendung enthalten. Da ist alles drin, was du so brauchst.

Gruß Tom


----------

